# Azure transit connect fluid change



## gjsolar (Jan 18, 2014)

Never needed to do it, but is there anything about it you need to know ?


----------



## grandizer52 (Aug 20, 2018)

Well, its oil...and should get changed


----------



## gjsolar (Jan 18, 2014)

Recommended replacement time of the oil in the user manual is after 100,000 miles or 160,000 km , so far I don't know of any AZD vans that have got near to that. It is a special very low viscosity oil and I might have its spec somewhere if you need it. If the vans have been heavily loaded and then the max torque has been used for acceleration then I've heard about problems , but in most vans they have not been the main source of problems.


----------



## grandizer52 (Aug 20, 2018)

gjsolar said:


> Recommended replacement time of the oil in the user manual is after 100,000 miles or 160,000 km , so far I don't know of any AZD vans that have got near to that. It is a special very low viscosity oil and I might have its spec somewhere if you need it. If the vans have been heavily loaded and then the max torque has been used for acceleration then I've heard about problems , but in most vans they have not been the main source of problems.


Well, no where near that...im at 23,000 miles and although I do push the power in traffic once in a while, never fully loaded, I love my AZURE wishes it charged faster...thanx for your help


----------



## gjsolar (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes charging at 3kW is no fun on this quite large battery pack. Since it uses one of the excellent Brusa battery chargers then there should be a route to parallel two Brusas up, as early Nissan Leaf owners did. But to be honest I have other more fundamental fault finding to do on them at the moment with sensor circuits failing in the battery pack so no time to consider this. And to be honest I've just adjusted my usage to its range and use it accordingly. I look after a couple of these vans. Mine has a range of about 60m, but another one I look after is up towards 80m - it had much less use so far.


----------



## gjsolar (Jan 18, 2014)

grandizer52 said:


> Well, no where near that...im at 23,000 miles and although I do push the power in traffic once in a while, never fully loaded, I love my AZURE wishes it charged faster...thanx for your help


And (you may already know) that a very similar version of this BW transmission was used in the Tesla Roadster


----------



## grandizer52 (Aug 20, 2018)

That I didn't know.


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Hi guys, two years ago I bought the same FORD, a very good car for me. Everything was fine except for some transmission noise. We opened the gearbox, one bearing was broken and the gearbox was completely dry! We changed the bearing and added oil (very easily, without any problem).Now I have the problem with HV battery: one side want work (the same problem as: 2012 Azure Transit Connect P0B3F-F1 Hybrid Battery..., one to one). One of the BMS board is not sending tension value. So, is it possible to find out such kind of boards anywhere as a spare parts of Ford Connect?
BR


----------

